# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  We're back!

## gavin

The new revitalised SBA website went live late this afternoon.  Much gratitude to Kev (=kevbob) the new webmaster.  There's a picture somewhere of Bron pressing the 'Go Live' button during a Board meeting in Perth this afternoon.

http://www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk/

----------


## gavin

You're going to let Bron loose on _what_?!

clicky1.jpg

Oh well then ....

clicky2.jpg

----------

